# Where to find a list of the top 200 on the ASX?



## Family_Guy (29 December 2008)

Hi, just trying to find a list of the top 200 stocks, or indeed the top 100 and/or 50. I dont think Bell direct has a list like that, so failing online brokers sites, are there lists around that show what i'm after? Even newspapers?? Magazines??


----------



## chansw (29 December 2008)

Family_Guy said:


> Hi, just trying to find a list of the top 200 stocks, or indeed the top 100 and/or 50. I dont think Bell direct has a list like that, so failing online brokers sites, are there lists around that show what i'm after? Even newspapers?? Magazines??




You can view/download ASX 200 list from

http://www2.standardandpoors.com/portal/site/sp/en/au/page.topic/indices_asx200/2,3,2,8,0,0,0,0,0,2,3,0,0,0,0,0.html

Do a search on Standard and Poor's web site and you will find ASX 20/50/100 lists as well.


----------



## thanam (31 December 2008)

Hi
You can down load from Financial Review.
go to http://www.afr.com/home/tables.aspx where you will find share tables in excel form.


----------



## Misa (23 August 2010)

You can also find from Factiva if you have access.


----------



## malcolml (15 September 2010)

Go to CommSec website, you will need to sign up. If you have a commsec account, log in, check the far left side of your screen, there should be a section called "quick links", under that there will be a link called Market Indices. Click on it and click the wheel icon (Make Up button) next to ASX 200 and you will see all of the most current 200 companies, their price, rise/fall inc. percentage.

Commsec account is free, but their brokage is mid range ($30 or 0.31% whichever is higher) Just keep in mind you still have access to all of the handy tools on Commsec website even if you dont buy via commsec.


----------



## Mavis (15 September 2010)

Go to Standard and Poors website, click on Indices then click on ASX 200 Constituents.


----------



## wadiman (16 September 2010)

I'm also trying to find this list but want to be able to sort the constituents on the basis of market cap to apply my selection strategy. 

There used to be a downloadable list on the AFR site but now its only by constituents and doesn't have the total shares or total market cap.

Anyone have any other ideas for a free source of this data?

Thanks!


----------

